# Bright Colours ok for temples



## marvelsm

Hello all: I have a bright red shirt I am considering wearing in Thailand my shorts are of course below the knee so are bright colours acceptable to wear into temples? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Marvelsm


----------



## JustChris

Red shirts tend to denote "United Front for Democracy Against Dictatorship" while Yellow shirts tend to denote "People's Alliance for Democracy". While in Northern Thailand a red shirt is safe but when in Bangkok particularly I would suggest a yellow shirt. That being said as long as you are dressed respectfully no one would really pay any attention.


----------



## joseph44

If you really would like to "play" the color game in Thailand wear the appropriate color that suits the day:
Monday - Yellow
Tuesday - Pink
Wednesday - Green
Thursday - Orange
Friday - Blue
Saturday - Purple
Sunday - Red or Black


----------



## marvelsm

Thank you all for your replies. Yes red can be a problem sometimes (around Bulls perhaps, just kidding), but as long as my shoulders are covered and my shorts are below the knew I should be okay


----------



## cheriz

For temples, pale color are all acceptable.


----------

